

Wikileaks - good or bad for the people? - danielschonfeld

I think it's good.  I think they stand to remind everybody that in every system checks and balances should be maintained and if the system can't do it, it's good that citizens hold to it.<p>Discuss :)
======
coryl
Wikileaks is the part of journalism that corporate-run news rarely ventures
into.

------
robwgibbons
I fail to see any way Wikileaks could be considered "bad for the people." It
might be "bad" for secretive figures such as politicians and corporations, but
I can't imagine how these leaks could have a negative effect on the general
public.

